# Some recent finished quilts



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Finally got some done and hung in my Machine shed.





































I also have the Row by Row I made (first done at my local quilt shop) hanging where it belongs. The shop asked to keep it for two weeks to show, and I forgot to take pictures of it before taking it in. 

It includes 10 rows - all South Dakota shops. I've rows for three more, and hope to get the other three that I don't have, then I'll make another quilt to hang below this one (goes between the two doors).


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Really, really nice. It brightens your space up wonderfully.

I like your hanging system -- are you using electrical conduit? If so, what kind of brackets are you using and where did you get them?


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Those hooks and rings look interesting...where did you get them? I think I mentioned to you my favorite quilt store in Hill City...I got their fabric plate. I now have 24 plates and plan to make a wall hanging with them. Most from Colo but also have 9 out of state. I like enough row patterns to make a couple quilts. I will be busy this winter...this was a fun project to collect.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Belfrybat - It's regular curtain rods and rings from walmart. I was at walmart one day, walked past the curtain rod area and they had a bunch on closeout really cheap - so I grabbed them. They are rather lightweight - more for hanging shears than drapes, probably why they didn't sell well at full price. After I got them all up, I realized I probably could have used conduit . . . but like you mentioned, I'd had to figure out how to hang them.

DW - Hill City is one of the three I don't have from the west end of the State. A friend of mine took vacation out in that area and picked me up five, but they didn't head up into the Hills, so missed the three southwest of Rapid.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Macy your quilts are always amazing! I especially like the black with bright stars. Clever hanging system.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I have several friends who sewed Row by Row quilts and were first back at different quilt stores. The stores are displaying the quilts there for the WHOLE time the Row by Row is in effect, it ends September 30!

Your quilt shop was nice to keep it for only 2 weeks. Enjoy your fabric prize.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Very nice. TFS


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Your quilts are gorgeous. I _really_ love the set-up of your machine shed. Brilliant!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

DH and I will be starting a "machine shed, part 2". We did the west end of a double outbuilding and now we decided to go ahead and convert the east side for more sewing machine - AND - my long arm!

I'm very excited to be getting the long arm out of the dining room and into a cat free building! I love my cats, unfortunalty they love my quilting LOL!!

I'll also have room to bring my Singer collection out of the house. We'll start moving stuff out of there this weekend and then the demo will begin. DH hopes to have it all framed and roofed by the end of October.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Everything looks amazing! The machine shed is a thing of dreams and the quilts are beyond wow.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I really like the green and yellow one.


----------



## Rain23 (Aug 27, 2015)

Those are quite beautiful. I've wanted for a long time to do some hand sewing, and seeing that black background with the beautiful colors makes me think I could manage a pillow top or something that size. Thank you for sharing your wonderful talent.


----------

